# tunalagatta has become a moderator



## mkellogg

I'm pleased to announce that tunalagatta has joined us as a moderator of the Italian-English forum.

Tunalagatta, congratulations and I look forward to working with you!

Mike


----------



## stella_maris_74

Yay!!! Benvenuta!!!!!


----------



## DearPrudence

May the force be with you! Good luck


----------



## danalto

Bene! Congratulazioni, NewMod! Meow!


----------



## swift

Congratulazioni, Tuna la Gatta 





​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome aboard *


----------



## baldpate

Welcome, and thrice welcome to our Merry forum !


----------



## Benzene

Benvenuta!

Ti auguro un buon lavoro.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Congratulations from New Mexico.


----------



## Holymaloney

Hi TL !!!!!
Hey, that's great news! Congrats also from me
Cheers


----------



## Sowka

*A very warm welcome, Tunalagatta*


----------



## Tunalagatta

Thank you, everyone, what a lovely surprise  (and sorry for replying so late: I've been away recently. So many changes!). I look forward to ruling the IT_EN forum with an iron fist working with you all soon  Please bear with me as I'm sure to make lots of mistakes in the first few days/weeks/months...


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda, Gatinha!!! Welcome to the team!


----------



## Blackman

Auguri Tuna, non vedo l'ora di essere moderato da te...


----------



## giovannino

Congratulations from a fellow feline Look forward to seeing your paw marks all over the IE forum


----------



## Tunalagatta

Thanks again, forum friends, it's an honour  E grazie cari colleghi del forum italiano-inglese, non vedo l'ora neanche io di farmi l'ossa  (ed è scontato che le correzioni del mio italiano rimarranno sempre benvenute )


----------



## Angel.Aura

Benvenuta!! 
Aspettavamo il nostro felino personale, su Ita-Eng...


----------



## Necsus

Tunalagatta said:


> E grazie, cari colleghi del forum italiano-inglese, non vedo l'ora neanche io di farmi le ossa  (ed è scontato che le correzioni del mio italiano rimarranno sempre benvenute )


Ed eccole puntuali...! Insieme ai complimenti e agli auguri!


----------



## Loob

Welcome, Tuna! (Why do so many mods have cat-avatars?)


----------



## Tunalagatta

Denghiu, di nuovo, molto lieta 



Necsus said:


> *ne*anche


 Ha ha, ero anche indecisa se ci andasse il _ne-(anche) _o meno. Magari ci fosse qualcosa tipo un dizionario online, dove si potrebbe controllare queste cose 

I can only speak for myself as to why I have a cat avatar, Loob: I gave myself this daft username, so a cat pic it is! But perhaps there is something more complex going on here


----------



## Necsus

Tunalagatta said:


> Magari ci fosse qualcosa tipo un dizionario online, dove si potrebbe controllare queste cose


Io conosco un bel sito, ha un dizionario online e anche un forum molto utile, frequentato da persone piacevoli e competenti. Ha solo un problema: è pieno di mods!


----------

